# What do you think about my new pup



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

He is currently 4 weeks


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ahhh he's cute. He looks like a Polar Bear cub :wub:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a little doll!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Adorable, no doubt, but wasn't this same little guy just featured in a post named "Rate my new puppy please"??? Ok, you're proud and delirious happy... that's cool!!


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah it is


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very cute, and agree he looks like a polar bear baby)


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

I might call him Bear  from all these comments


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

jeanie said:


> It's very cute. it's like very beautiful.I think it's age is 2 year. it's color are brown.
> 
> removed links - Jean


SPAM ALERT!!!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I am confused. He's adorable


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

I am not sure, you might have to let me borrow him for a while  you might not get him back!!!!


----------

